# pkg_delete: package 'pkg-config-0.25_1' is required by these other packages and may



## cweks (Jan 9, 2013)

```
freebsd83# pkg_delete pkg-config-0.25_1

pkg_delete: package 'pkg-config-0.25_1' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:

libidn-1.22
libsmi-0.4.8
tcpdump-4.2.1
wget-1.13.4_1
pixman-0.24.2
freetype2-2.4.7
xproto-7.0.22
libfontenc-1.1.0
libXfont-1.4.4_1,1
libXau-1.0.6
libXdmcp-1.1.0
libICE-1.0.7,1
libSM-1.2.0,1
libvolume_id-0.81.1
libpthread-stubs-0.3_3
libdrm-2.4.12_1
libxcb-1.7
libX11-1.4.4,1
xinit-1.3.1,1
libxkbfile-1.0.7
libXt-1.0.9,1
libxkbui-1.0.2_1
libXfixes-5.0
libXdamage-1.1.3
libXext-1.3.0_1,1
libXxf86misc-1.0.3
libXinerama-1.1.1,1
libXi-1.4.3,1
libXmu-1.1.0,1
xauth-1.0.6
libXp-1.0.1,1
libXpm-3.5.9
libXaw-1.0.8,2
libXxf86vm-1.1.1
libGL-7.4.4
dri-7.4.4,2
libpciaccess-0.12.1
libffi-3.0.9
libxml2-2.7.8_2
dbus-1.4.14_2
glib-2.28.8_4
gamin-0.1.10_4
gio-fam-backend-2.28.8_1
dbus-glib-0.94
policykit-0.9_6
eggdbus-0.6_1
gobject-introspection-0.10.8_2
polkit-0.99
consolekit-0.4.3
hal-0.5.14_18
xorg-server-1.7.7_3,1
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0_1
xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0
xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0
xorg-minimal-7.5.1
fontconfig-2.8.0_1,1
shared-mime-info-0.90
desktop-file-utils-0.18
mkfontscale-1.0.9
mkfontdir-1.0.6
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3
bitstream-vera-1.10_5
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5.1
giflib-4.1.6
libXrender-0.9.6
libXft-2.1.14
xcb-util-0.3.8,1
startup-notification-0.12
xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8
cairo-1.10.2_3,1
pango-1.28.4
libid3tag-0.15.1b
imlib2-1.4.5_1,2
openbox-3.5.0_2
orc-0.4.16
libXv-1.0.6,1
gstreamer-0.10.35
gstreamer-plugins-0.10.35_1,3
gstreamer-plugins-ogg-0.10.35,3
gstreamer-plugins-vorbis-0.10.35,3
gstreamer-plugins-good-0.10.30,3
gstreamer-plugins-theora-0.10.35,3
gstreamer-plugins-bad-0.10.22,3
gstreamer-plugins-vp8-0.10.22_2,3
opera-11.61_1
xclock-1.0.6
xkbcomp-1.2.3
t1lib-5.1.2_1,1
open-motif-2.3.3
xpdf-3.02_16
```


I am trying to address / correct the following:

```
pkgconf-0.8.9 conflicts with installed package(s):
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2013)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING


> 20120726:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
> AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## cweks (Jan 9, 2013)

```
freebsd83#portmaster
portmaster: Command not found.

freebsd83# portupgrade
portupgrade: Command not found
freebsd83#
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 9, 2013)

cweks said:
			
		

> freebsd83#portmaster
> portmaster: Command not found.
> 
> freebsd83# portupgrade
> ...



To manage your ports/package choose one of them:

If you choose portmaster(8), then install ports-mgmt/portmaster, following at finished install: 
`# rehash`

If you use bash(1), use hash instead:
`# hash -r`

Tip: re(hash) updates FreeBSD's path environment variables.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 9, 2013)

`# pkg_delete -f pkg-config-0.25_1`
and then install whatever you want.


----------



## kpa (Jan 9, 2013)

You can delete the old devel/pkg-config by force as above but it will not update the +REQUIRE/+REQUIRED_BY references in /var/db/pkg/*. Using ports-mgmt/portmaster will get those right if you use the -o option to replace the old port with a new one as shown in UPDATING.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 10, 2013)

Are you sure? I think I remember the conversion took place when I installed *pkgconf*. But memory may be failing me.


----------



## kpa (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah I'm pretty sure about that allthough I'm using PKGNG exclusively now...

As far as I remember there's nothing in the ports(7) framework that would automatically go trough the installed ports and update  missing dependencies to  devel/pkg-config to the newly installed devel/pkgconf. You need a tool that can build a dependency tree and figure out which ports need to have their dependencies updated.


----------

